# To dash or not to dash...



## Anderson (Oct 13, 2011)

The question which I'm faced with is a bit awkward: Should I shoot for Select Plus status this year? At the moment, I have 4620 rail points in the bank. However, I've got one outstanding round trip to Iowa that's going to put at _least_ 1500 rail points in my account (and it may put a few more...this is based on the cost of the trip each way to Iowa; I think I got in early enough and with enough discounts that several of the "stub legs" [RVR-WAS, CHI-OSC] came in under $50: Rail fare out was $126.90, and rail fare back was $147.60.

Add to this the fact that I've got two free Acela upgrades that I haven't cashed in (which should bank another 1500 points on a WAS-NYP-WAS roundtrip or on two one-way legs over that run) and I will be shocked if I'm not up to 8000 or so on those trips. The question then comes up...

I can, once I get through election season here in VA, start "commuting" NPN-WBG on a number of occasions with all sorts of advance purchases and whatnot. 10 such roundtrips wouldn't be out of the question, and that would put me at 10,000 rail points...and at least some of that will be unnecessary since I know there will be a couple of oddball intermediate trips that I haven't planned out yet. Basically, assuming it is in my budget, should I toss $300 or so into making a dash for Select Plus? I've got no problem spending the time on the train. Alternatively, should I consider doing some sort of WBG-Virgina Beach turns to "double up" with the Thruway bus points?


----------



## rrdude (Oct 13, 2011)

Anderson said:


> The question which I'm faced with is a bit awkward: Should I shoot for Select Plus status this year? At the moment, I have 4620 rail points in the bank. However, I've got one outstanding round trip to Iowa that's going to put at _least_ 1500 rail points in my account (and it may put a few more...this is based on the cost of the trip each way to Iowa; I think I got in early enough and with enough discounts that several of the "stub legs" [RVR-WAS, CHI-OSC] came in under $50: Rail fare out was $126.90, and rail fare back was $147.60.
> 
> Add to this the fact that I've got two free Acela upgrades that I haven't cashed in (which should bank another 1500 points on a WAS-NYP-WAS roundtrip or on two one-way legs over that run) and I will be shocked if I'm not up to 8000 or so on those trips. The question then comes up...
> 
> I can, once I get through election season here in VA, start "commuting" NPN-WBG on a number of occasions with all sorts of advance purchases and whatnot. 10 such roundtrips wouldn't be out of the question, and that would put me at 10,000 rail points...and at least some of that will be unnecessary since I know there will be a couple of oddball intermediate trips that I haven't planned out yet. Basically, assuming it is in my budget, should I toss $300 or so into making a dash for Select Plus? I've got no problem spending the time on the train. Alternatively, should I consider doing some sort of WBG-Virgina Beach turns to "double up" with the Thruway bus points?


Ya know, even though I'm an avid rail-proponent, live on the east coast where I have access to frequent trains, I'd say "No", UNLESS.


You travel a fair amount on the east coast, and can make use of the CA frequently.
Travel a fair amount on Continental, and want to make use (at least for now, keep u r fingers X) their Prez Club (now called "United Club") lounge.
You just _really want_ the status.

Remember, you can burn points for CA day passes, and even if not S+, you can almost always "hire" a Red Cap, and get pre-boarded.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 13, 2011)

Well it's always tough to decide what works best for someone else.

However, one counter point to rrdude's list, is the 50% bonus that you get on points earned. Take a $45 trip and you earn 100 AGR points with no status, 125 with Select, and 150 with Select Plus. That bonus does help to make the points add up faster, getting one that much closer to their next free trip.

Lounge access is really a minor part of holding Select Plus status.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 13, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Well it's always tough to decide what works best for someone else.
> 
> However, one counter point to rrdude's list, is the 50% bonus that you get on points earned. Take a $45 trip and you earn 100 AGR points with no status, 125 with Select, and 150 with Select Plus. That bonus does help to make the points add up faster, getting one that much closer to their next free trip.
> 
> Lounge access is really a minor part of holding Select Plus status.


Yup, AlanB is right, ONCE AGAIN! I forgot about the tier status.

For me however, lounge status is one of the best perks I like about S+.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 13, 2011)

Anderson said:


> At the moment, I have 4620 rail points in the bank. However, I've got one outstanding round trip to Iowa that's going to put at _least_ 1500 rail points in my account (and it may put a few more...this is based on the cost of the trip each way to Iowa; I think I got in early enough and with enough discounts that several of the "stub legs" [RVR-WAS, CHI-OSC] came in under $50: Rail fare out was $126.90, and rail fare back was $147.60.


Not to put a damper on things, but how does your trip to Iowa "put at least 1,500 rail points in your account"? Not including the extra for the "short" segments, $126.90 would give you 254 rail points and $147.60 would give you 296 rail points! (Remember that the status bonus and the 2x bonus *DO NOT* count towards status (for Select of Select+ unless you were targeted for it!)

You will easily make Select this year!


----------



## rrdude (Oct 13, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, I have 4620 rail points in the bank. However, I've got one outstanding round trip to Iowa that's going to put at _least_ 1500 rail points in my account (and it may put a few more...this is based on the cost of the trip each way to Iowa; I think I got in early enough and with enough discounts that several of the "stub legs" [RVR-WAS, CHI-OSC] came in under $50: Rail fare out was $126.90, and rail fare back was $147.60.
> ...


Maybe they are going to _select_ an upgrade to sleeper, that could certainly bump up the rail points!


----------



## Anderson (Oct 13, 2011)

On the points bit: I'm upgrading to a sleeper both ways on the Cap. The total cost is just under $800 for the trip; I mentioned the railfare because you can't divide those fares up and avoid at least a small bonus (and I suspect that both stub legs both ways will net a small bonus, even though the one on the way back is on the Silver Meteor).

On the lounge bit: Actually, I expect that I will make it worthwhile. Being able to "walk in" to the lounge at WAS when I'm up there will be _very_ nice, and the extra points will probably more or less pay for themselves.

Edit: Also, is the "Select Plus" pack basically a retread of the Select pack (i.e. a set of free upgrade coupons, etc.)?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 13, 2011)

Anderson said:


> On the lounge bit: Actually, I expect that I will make it worthwhile. Being able to "walk in" to the lounge at WAS when I'm up there will be _very_ nice, and the extra points will probably more or less pay for themselves.


Yes, I can't deny that it's fun walking in and out of the CA in NYP like it's the NY Public Library. I use that lounge to wait for commuter trains, I've even used that lounge when meeting someone and riding the subways.



Anderson said:


> Edit: Also, is the "Select Plus" pack basically a retread of the Select pack (i.e. a set of free upgrade coupons, etc.)?


IIRC, you get 1 more free upgrade coupon than you got with Select, however the Select Plus coupons allow you to call 48 hours prior to departure, as opposed to 12 hours like the Select coupons to do the upgrade. This increases your chances of getting the free upgrade.

Then, instead of the lounge coupons in the Select kit, you get 2 companion coupons. You can use these coupons to bring along a friend or family member for free when you buy a regular seat. Note: Coupon cannot be used when booking a sleeper; only coach, BC, and FC and when you pay the upcharge for the latter two.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool. So that'll be seven FC cards and two companion cards (with the lounge cards going for 10% discounts on a couple of occasions) in total. Not a bad deal...and the four FC upgrades should, if only good until February, still get me about a 3000 rail point head start on requalifying.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're willing to overnight in Boston, you can book WAS-NYP-BOS and return on the Acela for just a few bucks more than WAS-NYP. Depending on how many upgrade coupons they take in each direction, this nets you somewhere between 2500 and 3000 qualifying points in a single roundtrip.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 13, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Well it's always tough to decide what works best for someone else.
> 
> However, one counter point to rrdude's list, is the 50% bonus that you get on points earned. Take a $45 trip and you earn 100 AGR points with no status, 125 with Select, and 150 with Select Plus. That bonus does help to make the points add up faster, getting one that much closer to their next free trip.
> 
> Lounge access is really a minor part of holding Select Plus status.


Mods, feel free to combine.

I'd disagree on the above point if you frequent lounge-enabled cities.

Suppose one barely squeaks by as S+, as in the OP's case, by earning 10000 rail points. The difference between the Select bonus and S+ bonus for the year is 2500 points. Not much.

Now consider the value of lounge access. I'd value this conservatively as the equivalent of 10 one-day passes or $300 cash, which work out roughly to 10,000 points.

The two companion coupons are easily worth more than 2500 points. If points were currency, I'd value these at 3000-5000 points each.

In short, the 50% point bonus, to me, is a minor part of holding S+.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 14, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> If you're willing to overnight in Boston, you can book WAS-NYP-BOS and return on the Acela for just a few bucks more than WAS-NYP. Depending on how many upgrade coupons they take in each direction, this nets you somewhere between 2500 and 3000 qualifying points in a single roundtrip.


Hmm...how much more would that be, assuming that I did this both ways? If it's not much more, it'd be worth a shot (and I'd likely try to jam it into November to double my points and double my fun...that'd be somewhere in the range of 6000-7000 points for the whole thing once bonuses pile up, even though only 3000 would count towards the bar).


----------



## jb64 (Oct 14, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> If you're willing to overnight in Boston, you can book WAS-NYP-BOS and return on the Acela for just a few bucks more than WAS-NYP. Depending on how many upgrade coupons they take in each direction, this nets you somewhere between 2500 and 3000 qualifying points in a single roundtrip.



Can you provide a little more detail on that? My son wants to take the Acela to Boston next year for a Red Sox game, so I would be interested in the details. Might spend a little time in NY, this way.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 14, 2011)

I enjoy the select plus status. However, I live in Chicago. Since I am in and out of CUS for a variety of purposes, I have popped in to use the bathroom. A nice feature when you consider the messiness of the regular bathrooms. Also, on one occassion friends came through Chicago, and I joined them in the lounge. I was nice way to end the day. I don't know if the money value adds up, but I have enjoyed the extra points. The AGR mastercard helps too.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 14, 2011)

For those inquiring about doubling up on points on the Acela WAS-BOS, you book a multi-city trip WAS-NYP-BOS with a stop of under 24 hours in NYP (or NWK or STM). This gets you the through fare, which is about $20 more for WAS-BOS than WAS-NYP. Key is to ensure that all segments are in a fairly low bucket, or you'll increase the price by more than $20. Check buckets the normal way, with Amsnag or a standard test booking on Amtrak.com.

Doing this gets you the select city pair minimum on both legs. If you upgrade both legs, you may be asked for 2 coupons, maybe 1. Official policy is unclear; I just hand over whatever they ask for.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2011)

The key to earning double the normal number of points is that each segment must have a different *TRAIN* number!




With Acelas running every 2 hours or so, this is not hard to do!

I do it all the time from BOS-KIN (although on a Regional). I book BOS-PVD on one train, then PVD-KIN on the next train! (And I have yet to be thrown off in PVD - although AE may be different.)

The low bucket fare from NYP-BOS is $99. I'd chose to wait in the CA at NYP than NWK or STM. And if the "stopover" in NYP is under 24 hours, it may be the same thru fare from WAS to BOS! (I know mine are from BOS-PVD-KIN as BOS-KIN direct!)


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey traveler, are you saying that you used two BOS-PVD-KIN tickets with different train numbers on the -same- train...and got points for both tickets? If so, then the way the system posts points is different from what I understood. If you actually do stop over in PVD, then, never mind, I misunderstood!


----------

